
Rapid antidepressant effects of ayahuasca in depression: a randomized trial - anythingnonidin
https://www.cambridge.org/core/journals/psychological-medicine/article/rapid-antidepressant-effects-of-the-psychedelic-ayahuasca-in-treatmentresistant-depression-a-randomized-placebocontrolled-trial/E67A8A4BBE4F5F14DE8552DB9A0CBC97
======
anythingnonidin
> Rapid antidepressant effects of the psychedelic ayahuasca in treatment-
> resistant depression: a randomized placebo-controlled trial

> We observed significant antidepressant effects of ayahuasca when compared
> with placebo at all-time points. MADRS scores were significantly lower in
> the ayahuasca group compared with placebo at D1 and D2 (p = 0.04), and at D7
> (p < 0.0001). Between-group effect sizes increased from D1 to D7 (D1:
> Cohen's d = 0.84; D2: Cohen's d = 0.84; D7: Cohen's d = 1.49). Response
> rates were high for both groups at D1 and D2, and significantly higher in
> the ayahuasca group at D7 (64% v. 27%; p = 0.04). Remission rate showed a
> trend toward significance at D7 (36% v. 7%, p = 0.054).

